# Sellers Forum



## Galadriel (May 30, 2009)

I just noticed the "Sellers Forum." Is that new? What's it all about?


Thx.


----------



## scorpian (May 30, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> I just noticed the "Sellers Forum." Is that new? What's it all about?
> 
> 
> Thx.



I have the same question....can someone give me more info please


----------



## soulie (May 30, 2009)

*This forum is for advertisements. In order to post in this forum you will need to have the appropriate subscription levels. Please check the rules regarding this forum.*

That is the description provided, so posting in that forum probably won't apply to most people anyway.


----------



## nappi (May 30, 2009)

what are the subscriptions levels 

 it doesn't say


----------



## soulie (May 30, 2009)

Subscribe Link at top of Page

Sellers is listed here.

Seller subscription is $75 for 3 months.


----------



## nappi (May 30, 2009)

ok...thanks


----------



## *KP* (May 30, 2009)

Does this mean there'll be a crackdown on people advertising in their siggies & posts?


----------



## nappi (May 30, 2009)

*KP* said:


> Does this mean there'll be a crackdown on people advertising in their siggies & posts?




good question 

 i would like to know that too


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2009)

I could be wrong but I think this may apply to those "members" that join the site just to advertise. (The ones that are usually labeled 'trolls').


----------



## soulie (May 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I could be wrong but I think this may apply to those "members" that join the site just to advertise. (The ones that are usually labeled 'trolls').


 
If that's the case, wonder how it would work?  Suspend their memberships until they ante up the additional $294 for a year?


----------



## DaPPeR (May 31, 2009)

Idk about this forum.....


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2009)

I would think it would be for seller's to advertise products, sales, discounts, etc.


----------



## MizzBrown (May 31, 2009)

Folks have been advertising for FREE for so long so why start charging now? 

So that means when i start reporting siggies that are advertising, something will actually be done about it?

Cause i see one every other post.


----------

